# rat snake help



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

i was just given a 4-5 foot black rat snake the last owner had no issues picking her up also i had no problems she would go with me with out anything happening now though since i've brought her home when i go to take her out she shakes(kinda like jumping kinda like sezuires<spelling sucks ) i've heard this is normal and she may bite if acting like this. My questions is is this normal or is there something wrong or is just the change of enviroment.??????


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

How long you had her home? 
Anytime I've gotten a new herp I always let it stay in the cage, totally undisturbed, for a week or so. This helps it get over the move (and new surroundings if it's in a new cage). They get stressed VERY easily, and it can make them act in all kinds of weird ways.

J


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes, very true. I totally agree with "DOWN" and what he said. Like Down said he always leaves his alone for a while. This will help your animal. Stress can lead to death, so you want to let it alone for a while.

I condem DOWN for making a very good pelpy.:nod:


----------

